# Lee Priest & Neil Hill



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just seen over on MD that Lee Priest is working with Neil Hill for his comeback this year in the 202...

Should be interesting!


----------



## smudge (Sep 15, 2008)

pic doesnt work


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

smudge said:


> pic doesnt work


ahh didn't think it would...I just tried copying and pasting from MD...cba to try sort it lol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Neil Hill is the man


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Neil's business has skyrocketed over the last couple of years! He's gotta be one of the most respected coaches now.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

With Lee preists off season diet KFC and macdonalds basically i wouldnt want him under my watch. just in case! Awsome physique though.Hope he smashes it in 2010.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Now that sounds like a winning combo... would love to see lee priest back to his best!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome this is definately something to look forward to.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice partnership.......I am going to stick my neck out but I am of the opinion that Lee Priest will ever be allowed to win anything again with the IFBB.....too much bad blood despite the 'truce' that has been called.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lou said:


> Nice partnership.......I am going to stick my neck out but I am of the opinion that Lee Priest will ever be allowed to win anything again with the IFBB.....too much bad blood despite the 'truce' that has been called.


I'll go the other way Lou!

If he isn't judged fairly than my god will the IFBB get a grilling in the press!

So I reckon it may work in his favour!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

round 2 said:


> With Lee preists off season diet KFC and macdonalds basically i wouldnt want him under my watch. just in case! Awsome physique though.Hope he smashes it in 2010.


Lee stopped balooning in the off season a few years ago...he has been coached by a few guys in the past..


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

round 2 said:


> With Lee preists off season diet KFC and macdonalds basically i wouldnt want him under my watch. just in case! Awsome physique though.Hope he smashes it in 2010.


it doesnt really matter anyways does it when you have the ability to bring what he did to the stage, he use to be ripped and full


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> it doesnt really matter anyways does it when you have the ability to bring what he did to the stage, he use to be ripped and full


exactly what you bring to the stage is what counts


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

With his exposure in MD Lee Priest is now one of the biggest names in BB and can sell tickets and put bums on seats

The IFBB will never ignore someone who can generate money


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Excellent news, Neil is a top guy


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gym-pig said:


> With his exposure in MD Lee Priest is now one of the biggest names in BB and can sell tickets and put bums on seats
> 
> The IFBB will never ignore someone who can generate money


lee has been a huge name in bbing for years? allways a fan fav and probly my fav too


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

jjb1 said:


> it doesnt really matter anyways does it when you have the ability to bring what he did to the stage, he use to be ripped and full


I am a lee preist fan.Truley!I was more refering to his health .Some of the pics fom 97 and 98 of him in the off season at 20-21 stone!Cant have done him any good. But im pretty sure he dont give a **** so why i am worrying!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

On a related note:






dorian yates^ WTF at his back??? Most amense back I've ever seen ridiculous size.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

What age is Lee Priest these days think hes gone a bit far with the ink cant wait to see him back on stage at the O.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

think he's 37.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope he does well, he's awesome.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

me too,cant wait to see him up there,he appeared on the scene just as i was more or less getting into bbing at the start of the 90's,amazing physique.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

He's gonna rock the 202!

Here's a vid of him a few weeks ago, think he's currently about 230.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

And there's some photos of him floating about, taken just after this session.

He's looking pretty good already and his bicep has recovered perfectly.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

He is a proper cartoon character, no doubt about it


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

people like lee are good for the sport, i know its a serious sport but lee is one of the few out ther that can make a joke at him self, nothing too serious, a lot of pros come across like they take them selves too serious.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

And damb the guy won his first comp at 13-14 i think so his and niels skills combined they,ll do brilliant in 2010...But i,m ausie and we just back up anyone who,s ausie..lol..


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Enjoy..


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i think lee just has to duplicate when he was 195lbs in one i dont think it realy matters who helps him he did most of his own prep in the later shows, but Neil will def keep him focused on the job ahead ,has with most who make it to the top it is that reassuring good eye that makes the diff , not the guys who help guys and blow smoke up there ****s , aonther dark horse in the 202lb class will be our own shaune tavernier.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

musclefox said:


> Enjoy..


classic :lol:


----------

